# [SOLVED] unknown PCI Device



## robertburlile (Dec 30, 2009)

I reinstalled windows XP and I installed all Hardware drivers that I can account for. For some reason I have an additional device that shows up. I can't figure out what device it is.:4-dontkno

its properties are the following

PCI bus 0, device 16, function 1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&81

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_A2
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_82491043
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&CC_0403

can Anyone figure this out. Because if I could I wouldn't be posting a thread.

Thanks


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: unknown PCI Device*

Hi and welcome!

Could you please provide your system specifications? If it is a mainstream HP, Dell, etc, please provide the "true" model number. If it is custom built, please provide all the hardware specific details!

Your device is:
nVidia Corporation
HD audio

Without knowning your system specifications it is hard to provide a known good driver. However, here is one from nVidia if you would like to "just give it a try".

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_audio_4.31_win2KXP

Thanks


----------



## robertburlile (Dec 30, 2009)

Its a custom built PC



ASUS P5N-E SLI
Gforce 8600 GT (PCI-E 16x) - installed
PCI USB 2.0 Card - Installed
Sound Blaster Audigy - Installed

I don't know what program to get a full detailed info for you.


----------



## robertburlile (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: unknown PCI Device*

I figured what it was. Its was the onboard Audio. It baffled me because I never had to do this before. I always had another sound card, and the onboard Audio was always and has been disabled eversince I built this PC.

Thank you for your help. I guess you learn new things everyday.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: unknown PCI Device*

Thanks for the update!

Please mark this thread as SOLVED using the THREAD TOOLS!

Thanks!


----------

